# Redundàncies amb pronoms adverbials i amb datius



## Dymn

Això és un dubte que agrairia que algú m'aclarís d'una vegada per totes.

Doncs bé, avui m'he trobat amb aquesta pregunta en una entrevista que crec que cap parlant natiu posaria mai així: _"Es penedeix de res?".
_
Jo crec que tots diríem, almenys al meu redol, _"se*'n* penedeix de res?"_, o fins i tot, el que podríem transcriure com "_se *n'em*penedeix de res?_". La suposada regla és que el pronom feble no s'ha d'utilitzar perquè es refereix a_ "de res"_ i per tant és redundant.

Ara bé, això al capdavall diria que no és sinó la regla d'incloure el pronom feble sota certs supòsits redundants que no sabria acotar. Per exemple, tampoc no diríem mai de la vida "_agrada molt a ell_", sinó "_*li* agrada molt a ell_", si bé _"a ell"_ i _"li"_ fan referència a la mateixa cosa.

Curiosament, mai no he vist ningú criticar el segon cas, mentre que de "corregir" el primer se'n fa un fart. Em pregunto doncs si realment hi ha cap mena de diferència entre aquests dos exemples (tant a nivell de sintaxi formal, diguem-ne, com de què en diu la normativa), i a què es pot deure el biaix... suposo que ja sabeu per on vaig.

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Doraemon-

El complement indirecte és un cas especial, no només es permet la redudància sinò que fins i tot s'exigeix aquesta redundància quan el CI hi apareix de forma explícita. No es pot dir "agrada molt a ell" sinò sempre "li agrada molt a ell". Però això passa només al cas datiu (CI), no als altres casos.
En la primera frase no estem parlant de cap complement indirecte, i és diferent. Per tant sobra un dels dos: es pot dir "es penedeix de res?" o "se'n penedeix?", però no els dos alhora (no estic en absolut d'acord en que tots ho diriem com proposes, ben al contrari, jo ho diria com t'ho han preguntat, i tampoc no conec cap "empenedir", que suposo que serà dialectal, no sé). El que sí que es pot dir, i és molt comú, és amb una coma en mig: "se'n penedeix, de res?". Igual que es pot dir "menja't la poma", "menja-te-la" i "menja-te-la, la poma", però sempre amb coma per a evitar la redundància del CD en aquest cas, mai sense ("menja-te-la la poma" seria incorrecte).


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> En la primera frase no estem parlant de cap complement indirecte, i és diferent. Per tant sobra un dels dos: es pot dir "es penedeix de res?" o "se'n penedeix?", però no els dos alhora (no estic en absolut d'acord en que tots ho diriem com proposes, ben al contrari, jo ho diria com t'ho han preguntat, i tampoc no conec cap "empenedir", que suposo que serà dialectal, no sé).


Doncs sí que deus conèixer "_enrecordar-se'n"_ (perquè sé que molts valencians ho diuen, com nosaltres), i molts altres que també fem servir almenys aquí: "_ensortir-se'n_", "_enfotre-se'n_", "_enriure-se'n_", de fet aquesta tendència a enganxar el pronom feble al verb a mode de prefix és testimoni d'una propensió, si més no, col·loquial, a utilitzar el pronom "_en_" en situacions redundants.

Aquí en parla Pla Nualart.


----------



## Doraemon-

Recordar-se'n, no enrecordar-se'n (error molt comú, suposo que per confusió de "me'n recordo" a "m'enrecordo"). Enrecordar no existeix com a verb, és "recordar". El mateix amb "ensortir" i "enriure".
No veig on està la redundància en aquests casos que dius, si no hi ha a més el complement: recordar-se'n, sortir-se'n... estan bé si no hi apareixen alhora els complements que substitueixen.
Passa com amb el complement directe, no es pot duplicar: és o "menja't el dinar", o "menja-te'l", però no "menja-te'l el dinar". Tampoc "l'has vista la pel·lícula?", però sí amb una coma, que és molt comú a la nostra llengua: "l'has vista, la pel·lícula?". De la mateixa manera no seria "no me'n recordo de veure-la" sinò "no me'n recordo, de veure-la". Amb coma sí, perquè se separa de la frase i s'evita així la duplicació, que sí apareix en canvi al datiu (li agrada molt a ell).
Amb la frase original les formes correctes serien: "se'n penedeix, de res?", o "es penedeix de res?".


----------



## chics

Justament el títol del fil és _Redundàncies..._

Potser té a veure amb que els parlants de llengües llatines anem pensant la frase a mida que la diem. O potser aquesta coma que ho canvia tot no acaba de fer-se a l'entonació, en segons quines frases... No sé. El que està clar és que ens encanten els pronoms febles i els nadius catalanoparlants tendim a sobreutilitzar-los a la parla (oral, espontània, informal, blablabla), malgrat que sigui incorrecte. Potser perque no pensem tant i ja tenim automatitzades algunes estructures. 

Per exemple, jo dic "me'n recordo de tu", sense la coma, i una altra cosa no m'agrada com sona. Si dic "me'n recordo, de tu" es crea una pausa dramàtica que dóna joc a potser algun acudit o a alguna broma, segur que és de tu? I "em recordo de tu"... he hagut de pensar-me mentalment la frase tres cops abans d'escriure-la  "L'has vista, la pel·li?", vale, però no "se'n penedeix, de res?" amb la coma. No estic definint el que és correcte sinó describint el que jo escolto.

És un fenomen molt interessant.


----------



## Doraemon-

Potser és diferència dialectal, però jo sí ho veig molt clar: "me'n recordo molt bé, de tu" o "em recordo molt bé de tu". "Me'n recordo molt bé de tu" sona massa carregat, forçat. No cal l'_en_ si ja estàs dient a què et refereixes.
I també és el que diu la norma: si no hi ha coma, no es duplica el complement; el pronom substitueix, no reforça. Excepte a l'OI, clar.
El mateix amb "hi". O "aniré demà a Barcelona", "hi aniré demà" o "hi aniré demà, a Barcelona", però no "hi aniré demà a Barcelona". Sona forçat, a castellanoparlant intentant-ho (cosa d'admirar, però no ben dita). Suposo que per això "no sona bé", sense sonar horrible, perquè pels castellanoparlants ho sentim molt, a diferència de quan no és un pronom en/hi, com "me'l menjaré el pa", perquè aquesta duplicació tampoc no la fan, els castellanoparlants, i en això no s'equivoquen, amb l'_en_ i amb l'_hi_ sí.
Seria interessant comparar-ho amb el Rosselló, tenint en compte que en francès sí existeixen _en_ i _y._


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> "Me'n recordo molt bé de tu" sona massa carregat, forçat.


Rescato aquest fil per a dir que a mi no em sona gens forçat, que és com ho diria de normal i que no té a veure amb la influència castellana. És simplement que el pronom _en_ en verbs com aquest hi apareix molt sovint i llavors a nivell popular s'ha reinterpretat com a sufix _en-_. Potser si haguéssim de transcriure-ho hauríem de grafiar-ho "_m'enrecordo molt de tu_".


----------



## pollohispanizado

No es por nada, pero intenté buscar en Google el significado de _se'n penedeix_ _de res_ y una de las primeras páginas que aparecieron llevaba este recorte



> Romeva afirma que no es penedeix de res i assegura que tenen el dret de "tornar-ho a intentar" ... Però els que la volien impedir tampoc se n'han sortit", ...


----------



## Dymn

¿Qué quieres decir? Es el uso gramaticalmente correcto. Otra cosa es que a nivel popular se diga distinto.


----------



## tenienteramires

Al meu parlar (tortosí del Maestrat) també diem redundàncies com "torna-te'n d'eixe lloc".


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> Doncs bé, avui m'he trobat amb aquesta pregunta en una entrevista que crec que cap parlant natiu posaria mai així: _"Es penedeix de res?"._



*Cap *parlant nadiu? De debò? 

És cert que, parlant, aquestes redundàncies se senten sovint. Però a l'hora d'escriure, o fins i tot en una parla més conscient, aquest "Es penedeix de res?" és l'única cosa que se m'acudiria de fer servir, perquè és força evident que aquest _en _fa referència al "de res" . En aquest cas, jo, com a mínim, no el trobo tan estrany...


----------

